# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 13th - 17th September 2015

## Perdita

Episode 8733: Sunday 13th September 7pm - 8pm

Vengeful Jason goes after Callum.
Roy and Cathy get an unexpected visitor. 
And can a gobsmacked Steve keep Andrea’s secret?

Writer: Ellen Taylor 
Producer: Stuart Blackburn 
Director: Nickie Lister

***

Episode 8734: Monday 14th September 7.30pm - 8pm

Audrey pays the price for Kylie’s actions. 
It’s now or never for Andrea and Lloyd.
And will Cathy tell Roy how she feels?

Writer: Jan Mcverry
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Nickie Lister

***

Episode 8735: Monday 14th September 8.30pm - 9pm

Callum turns up the pressure on the Platts. 
Lloyd breaks the news to Liz. 
And are Cathy and Roy in the friend zone?

Writer: Martin Allen  
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Nickie Lister 

***

Episode 8736: Wednesday 16th September 7.30pm - 8pm

Furious Callum puts Max in danger.
Jason’s rocked by a Rover’s return. 
And Lloyd drops a bombshell on Steve.

Writer: John Kerr
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Nickie Lister

***

Episode 8737: Thursday 17th September 8pm - 8.30pm

Bethany can bury her guilt no longer. 
Eva finds Jason a changed man. 
And will Lloyd and Steve part on good terms?

Writer: Susan Oudot 
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Nickie Lister

----------

10079229 (03-09-2015), Brucie (04-09-2015), lizann (02-09-2015), maidmarian (02-09-2015), sarah c (07-09-2015), swmc66 (03-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

is this live episode week?

----------


## Perdita

No, live episode is on 21st September

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Well, Eva is back.

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, Callum Logan will leave his son Max's life in danger as he continues to wreak havoc on Weatherfield.

As Callum (Sean Ward) continues to make the Platt family's life a misery, Gail and Bethany are horrified when they return home to discover that No.8 has been broken into and turned upside down. 

Although Gail phones the police and reports Callum, Kylie soon comes clean about Callum's demand for Â£20K, explaining he's terrorising the family because they can't pay him.

Gail loses it with Callum after he harasses Kylie again and pushes him out into the street
Â© ITV
Gail loses it with Callum after he harasses Kylie

When Callum slips into No.8 and starts hassling Kylie, Gail sees red and chases him out of the house.

Spotting the commotion, David hurries over and tussles with Callum, while a distressed Max screams at Callum that he hates him.

Furious Callum makes a grab for Max, who then runs into the path of Nick's car. Nick slams on the brakes but will he be able to avoid Max?

When Max tells Callum that he hates him, Callum tries to grab him and he darts away 
Â© ITV
Max runs away from Callum

As Max runs in front of Nick's car, Nick desperately slams his foot on the brakes
Â© ITV
Max runs in front of Nick's car

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Wednesday September 16 at 7.30pm on ITV.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz3kwhRNAKz

----------


## lizann

gail should call callum's mother, have her at the platt house to truly see her son

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Sun 13 Sept - Thu 17 Sept

 Eva and Jason - Coronation Street - ITV
This week on the cobbles: Eva's back! Jason goes looking for revenge on an increasingly desperate Callum, Cathy's nephew comes to stay and Lloyd finds out he's going to be a dad!

 Jason and Callum - Coronation Street - ITV
Jason gets Callum's address from David and heads out for revenge.

 Jason and Callum - Coronation Street - ITV
But he's still in no shape and risks hurting himself further.

 Jason and Callum - Coronation Street - ITV
But Jason's not the only one who's after Callum, as two thugs burst in demanding money. How will he talk himself out of this one?

 Eva and Todd - Coronation Street - ITV
Meanwhile, Eva's back and she's got a thing or two to say to Todd.

 Eva and Jason - Coronation Street - ITV
Later, Jason and Eva catch up and it's clear they both still have strong feelings for each other.

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Alex, Anna, Cathy and Roy - Coronation Street - ITV
Cathy's nephew Alex comes to visit her at the cafe, but Roy and Cathy are embarrassed when Alex assumes they are an item...

 Steve, Michelle, Liz and Lloyd - Coronation Street - ITV
Steve discovers Andrea's pregnant but will he be able to keep her secret, or will Steve break the news to Lloyd that he's going to be a dad?

 Andrea and Lloyd - Coronation Street - ITV
Andrea makes a stirring speech, admitting to Lloyd that she wants them to reunite and raise their child together. Will Lloyd be moved by her speech?

 Andrea and Lloyd - Coronation Street - ITV
Of course he will! But when he's offered a job in Jersey he's got a difficult task ahead...

 Michelle and Steve - Coronation Street - ITV
Telling Steve!
 Callum, Gail, Kylie and Bethany - Coronation Street - ITV

Gail catches Callum hassling Kylie and throws him out on his ear.

 Max, Callum, David, Gail, Kylie, Bethany - Coronation Street - ITV
Spotting his dad, Max makes a run for it - straight into the path of an oncoming car - will he be okay?

 Callum - Coronation Street - ITV
Realising he's losing his grip on the Platts, Callum makes a deperate plan.

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Audrey and thugs - Coronation Street - ITV
Audrey gets paid a visit by Callum's thugs...

 Audrey and Ken - Coronation Street - ITV
Hearing Audrey's screams from inside the salon, Ken barges in as the two thugs run off. Will Audrey be okay?

 Bethany, Sarah, David, Kylie - Coronation Street - ITV
Under pressure from the family, Bethany finally admits to why she provided Callum with an alibi. What will they all do next?

 Steph, Andy, Maria, Jamie and Luke - Coronation Street - ITV
Luke, Maria, Steph and Andy set off for the racetrack. Steph's uneasy when she learns that Luke's friend Jamie will be joining them.

 Steph and Andy - Coronation Street - ITV
Does Andy have anything to worry about?

----------

Brucie (07-09-2015), Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Round-up:

Jason heads to Callumâs flat seeking revenge. When Callum returns home, Jason hides and overhears Dentonâs henchmen demanding money. Tony arrives as Jason and Callum exchange blows. Jason is shocked when Eva returns and it is clear that they both still have feelings for each other, but he turns hostile when Eva makes an innocent remark. Callum threatens David and Kylie again, demanding Â£20,000 in return for their safety. After Kylie slaps Callum, he sends his men to trash Audreyâs salon before doing the same to the Plattâs house. Kylie finally tells Gail about Callumâs demand for money, and when Callum sneaks into their house a scuffle breaks out in the street, leading to Max being run over. Bethany can no longer deal with her guilt and confesses to covering for Callum. Cathy struggles to tell Roy how she really feels. Steve finds out about Andreaâs pregnancy and she swears him to secrecy, but his concerns for Lloyd and Liz mean that he does not stay quiet for long. Lloyd decides to make a go of things with Andrea, leaving Liz disappointed and Steve furious. When Andrea tells of a job opportunity in Jersey, Lloyd decides to go with her and makes plans to dissolve his partnership with Steve. With Lloyd and Steveâs friendship in tatters, Michelle and Andrea arrange a surprise leaving party in a bid to reconcile them. Maria and Steph try to sabotage Lukeâs stock car to stop him racing. Steph is uneasy when her ex Jamie attends the race, while Andy worries about how well they are getting on. Michael reluctantly celebrates his 60th birthday with the Grimshaws.

----------

Brucie (08-09-2015), Cheetah (11-09-2015), Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

*Airs Sunday, Sep 13 2015 at 19:00 BST on ITV*

Hour-long episode

Jason gets Callum's address from David and heads out for revenge. Letting himself into Callum's empty flat, Jason contemplates trashing the place but he is disturbed by the sound of approaching voices and hides in Max's bedroom. From his hiding place, Jason listens as two thugs threaten Callum and demand money. Jason's ringing mobile gives him away and he is hauled out to face Callum. 

Having heard that Jason has gone looking for revenge, Tony suddenly bursts in. As Jason throws a punch at Callum, who will have the upper hand? 

As Tony bursts into the flat, Jason grabs his opportunity and swings at Callum
Â© ITV
Jason attacks Callum

With the threats from Denton ringing in his ears, Callum also calls at Number 8. He warns Kylie and David that until they cough up his money, nobody in their family is safe.

Meanwhile, Cathy's nephew Alex visits her at the cafÃ©. Charmed by Alex, Roy invites him to stay the night on his sofa. However, Roy and Cathy are embarrassed when Alex assumes they are an item. Will Cathy admit that she'd like to be more than just a friend to Roy?

Elsewhere, Steve is gobsmacked when he overhears Andrea discussing her pregnancy with Michael in the cab office. Andrea pleads with him not to tell Lloyd. Steve is left stewing as he and Michelle make up a foursome with Liz and Lloyd for lunch. Michelle orders him to buck up, but is stunned when he tells her that Andrea is pregnant. Will they be able to keep Andrea's secret, or will Steve break the news to Lloyd that he's going to be a dad?

Also today, Maria is worried when Luke reveals that he has almost finished work on his stock car and intends to race it tomorrow. Joining forces with Steph, they let themselves into the garage, intending to damage the vehicle so Luke can't race. Will their plan work? 

Finally, Michael reluctantly celebrates his 60th birthday with the Grimshaws, but how will he react when Eileen presents him with a revolting Hawaiian shirt?


*Airs Monday, Sep 14 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV*

David accompanies Max on his school outing to keep him safe from Callum. At the same time, Kylie tells Bethany about Callum's threat. Bethany is guilt-ridden when she sees Kylie's anguish, but when she spots Callum lurking nearby, she insists that she won't withdraw her alibi statement.

Callum catches up with Kylie and demands that she does whatever it takes to get his money. Goaded, Kylie slaps his face and an angry Callum promises to make Kylie pay. As he hangs around in the pub, behaving obnoxiously to everyone, what has Callum got in store for the Platts?

Callum sends some thugs round to the salon 
Â© ITV
Callum sends some thugs round to the salon

Meanwhile, Steve warns Lloyd that Andrea is using his unborn child to trick him into taking her back. Not wanting to hurt Liz, Lloyd is faced with an impossible dilemma. Believing that Lloyd needs to be away from Andrea's mind games, Steve is pleased when Liz reveals that she has booked a holiday as a surprise for Lloyd.

However, when Dev reminds Lloyd that a baby is a blessing, he realises that he needs to speak to Andrea. Andrea makes a stirring speech, admitting to Lloyd that she wants them to reunite and raise their child together. Will Lloyd be moved by this?

Elsewhere, Roy looks forward to Alex's next visit as he heads home. Encouraged by Anna, Cathy plans to open up to Roy about her feelings, but will she hold her nerve?

Also, Steph is outraged that Maria has agreed to watch the racing with Luke. Maria invites her and Andy to join them, but will Steph agree? 

Finally, Tony informs Gail that he has found a manhole under her garage floor, which ought to be dug out and refilled at extra cost. Gail's heart sinks.


*Airs Monday, Sep 14 2015 at 20:30 BST on ITV*

Hearing Audrey's screams from inside the salon, a passing Ken bangs on the locked door. As two thugs run off down the street, Ken finds a shaken Audrey inside and sees that her business has been trashed. Kylie and David are shocked to find the police at the salon, realising Audrey has been targeted by Callum. 

As Sarah throws an obnoxious Callum out of The Rovers, Kylie accuses him of causing bother in the pub to secure his alibi for the time of the salon incident. But can they prove Callum was behind it? 

When Ken hears noise from the salon, he enters to find the place smashed up and Audrey shaken
Â© ITV
Ken finds Audrey in a state

Later, the stress of the day takes its toll on the Platts. Kylie and Sarah blame each other for Callum's hold over their lives, while Gail comforts a shaken Audrey. Bethany looks on, ashamed of her role in their misery.

Meanwhile, Lloyd calls at the pub to see Liz and he's gobsmacked when she reveals she has booked them a holiday. Liz's face falls as Andrea walks in. Lloyd admits to Liz that he has reconciled with Andrea, who is pregnant. How will Liz react to the news, and what will Steve have to say about his friend trifling with his mum's affections? 

Later, Andrea informs Lloyd that when they split, she accepted the offer of a hotel manager's job in Jersey, which she will now have to turn down. 

Elsewhere, Cathy tells Anna that she failed to declare her feelings to Roy. Putting it down to fate, she decides to leave well alone. But as Roy chats to Ken, will he reveal his true feelings towards Cathy?

Also, Luke, Maria, Steph and Andy set off for the race track. Steph is uneasy when she learns that Luke's friend Jamie is joining them. Andy wonders if Steph fancies Jamie but Steph dismisses the idea. Will Luke be able to change Maria's view of stock car racing?



*Airs Wednesday, Sep 16 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV*

Gail and Bethany are horrified to discover that Number 8 has been broken into and turned upside down. Gail phones the police and reports Callum. As they tidy up, Kylie tells Gail about Callum's demand for Â£20,000, explaining that he is terrorising the family because they can't pay him. 

When Callum slips into Number 8 and starts hassling Kylie, Gail sees red and chases him out of the house. Spotting the commotion, David hurries over and tussles with Callum, while Max screams at Callum that he hates him. A furious Callum makes a grab for Max, who runs into the path of Nick's car. Nick slams on the brakes, but will he be able to avoid Max?

As Max runs in front of Nick's car, Nick desperately slams his foot on the brakes
Â© ITV
Max runs in front of Nick's car

Meanwhile, Leanne is shocked when Eva arrives on the Street, announcing that her wedding is off. Leanne comforts Eva, agreeing that she can stay at the flat, before Eva heads to The Rovers to drown her sorrows. When Todd enters, Eva throws her drink in his face and lays into him for splitting up her and Jason. But how will Jason react when he comes face-to-face with Eva in the street?

Elsewhere, Andrea is sorry for causing a rift between Lloyd and Steve, reminding Steve that Lloyd has done nothing wrong and deserves better from his so-called best mate. Steve tries to explain his misgivings about Andrea to Lloyd, but Lloyd takes offence and drops a bombshell on Steve. 

Also today, with Peter back in Portsmouth on leave, Leanne arranges for Simon to go and stay, hoping his behaviour will improve. 

Finally, Gail tells Tony that she wants him to dig out the manhole in the garage, while Jamie meets up with Luke and offers to finish his car for him, telling him about an upcoming race.



*Airs Thursday, Sep 17 2015 at 20:00 BST on ITV*

Max lies on the ground as Kylie and David rush to comfort him. Feeling the force of the Platts' hatred, Callum skulks away. What are the extent of Max's injuries? 

Soon afterwards, Kylie and David blame Bethany and her false alibi for Callum being able to roam the streets. As the row escalates, Bethany can bury her guilt no longer and finally admits to lying for Callum. Under fire from her family, Bethany blurts out that Callum drugged Sarah and threatened to harm her unless she gave him an alibi. She then goes to the police station to retract her statement. 

Bethany explains how Callum drugged Sarah and threatened to harm her
Â© ITV
Bethany explains how Callum drugged Sarah

Later, as Callum hassles Kylie and David for money in the Bistro as the threats from Denton are looming, will the police accept Bethany's changed statement and arrest Callum? 

Meanwhile, Jason takes Eva to Number 11 to catch up and it's clear they both still have strong feelings for each other. Eva laments their broken engagement but when she innocently calls him a softie, Jason turns hostile - still smarting from his run-in with Callum. Eva is baffled, but has she blown her chance of a reunion with Jason? 

Elsewhere, Andrea is delighted when Lloyd suggests she takes the job and they move to Jersey. When Lloyd broaches the subject of dissolving their partnership, Steve masks his upset and crabbily tells him to put it in writing. When Lloyd reveals they leave next week, Michelle decides to throw a surprise leaving party in the pub. Can he and Steve reconcile before Lloyd goes?

Also today, Andy spots Steph laughing with Jamie in the Bistro. When Luke lets slip that they used to be a couple, Andy's concerns intensify. Will Steph be able to allay his fears? Later, Luke agrees to race his car but makes Jamie promise to keep it a secret. 

Finally, Cathy hatches a secret plot to take Roy to a steam train exhibition on his birthday.


_No episodes on Friday_



www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), Glen1 (08-09-2015), sarah c (08-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't think Callum ever cared for Max

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Well, he never made any effort to have contact with him for many years, think he saw Max as a new toy but soon got bored with him but realised he had a bargaining tool against Kylie and David so he used his son so no, I donÂ´t think he really ever cared for Max  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Cheetah

I don't think Callum cared for Max as a son - I think he saw him as someone to mould to his ways and enable Callum to form some sort of empire - Godfather style.

----------


## Perdita

Eva the Diva is back on Coronation Street tonight (September 16) and she doesn't waste much time before exacting her revenge on Todd Grimshaw.

The feisty blonde has spent the past few months loved-up with a new boyfriend in France, but she returns home to Weatherfield nursing a broken heart after discovering that he has cheated on her.

Eva (Catherine Tyldesley) is hoping for some moral support on the cobbles, but her half-sister Leanne Tilsley and best friend Kylie Platt are both distracted by their own issues.

While drowning her sorrows alone at The Rovers, Eva is furious to come face-to-face with Todd (Bruno Langley) and gives him a drenching for sabotaging her relationship with Jason. Will Todd show any remorse?

Eva throws a drink in Todd's face for breaking her and Jason up
Â© ITV
Eva throws a drink in Todd's face

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2015), Glen1 (16-09-2015), maidmarian (16-09-2015), swmc66 (16-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

There were times when it looked as if Callum cared.

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> There were times when it looked as if Callum cared.


Callum only cares for himself

----------


## Dazzle

> There were times when it looked as if Callum cared.


He did look as if he cared when Max was hit by the car.  I think he was supposed to care for him (I remember an interview with Sean Ward where he said as much) but it never really came across on screen for me.

----------

maidmarian (17-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> He did look as if he cared when Max was hit by the car.  I think he was supposed to care for him (I remember an interview with Sean Ward where he said as much) but it never really came across on screen for me.


there is often a mismatch between what
actors are " advised" to say in interviews
and what happens on screen.The actor
did  speak fondly about Max at that stage!

The publicity dept has one idea and  the
writers another. Or the script gets changed
later or filming edited.
Not a lack of continuity more a lack.of
cohesion.
With Callum the character has been.changed
from the original publicity at various times
- so wont be believable - which is important
whether they or meant to.be good or 
evil.
He could have been an interesting character
but that got lost  somewhere!??

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> He could have been an interesting character
> but that got lost  somewhere!??


I agree.  Some scenes demonstrating that he cared for Max would have been a good start in giving him some depth and interest.  They could also have explored his relationship with his mother, who seemed decent if very naive.  It's hard to either love or hate a character who's so one-dimensional.

----------

maidmarian (17-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Bethany Platt gives her family a ray of hope tonight (September 17) as she shares some shocking revelations.

Bethany (Lucy Fallon) is pushed to breaking point as the finger of blame points firmly at Callum Logan following the car accident involving Max on the Street.

As everyone laments the fact that Callum is still a free man, Bethany comes clean about how she gave him a false alibi for the day of Jason Grimshaw's attack.

Not everyone is surprised by Bethany's confession, until she adds that she was pressured into covering for Callum as he drugged Sarah and made some sinister threats. The Platts hope to finally see the back of Callum when they urge Bethany to retract her statement, but are they getting ahead of themselves?

Bethany explains how Callum drugged Sarah and threatened to harm her
Â© ITV
Bethany explains how Callum drugged Sarah

Coronation Street airs tonight at 8pm on ITV.


digitalspy

----------

tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Still cannot bear freeloaders sarah and bethany

----------

lizann (18-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> He did look as if he cared when Max was hit by the car.  I think he was supposed to care for him (I remember an interview with Sean Ward where he said as much) but it never really came across on screen for me.


 he is selling max for 20 grand he was worried for that so needed max not dead 

 kylie knows the denton fella too

----------

